# [SOLVED] NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines



## rpglord (Jun 3, 2008)

i bought this video card used and sometimes my computer freezes and shows some red stripes on the monitor what is happening?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

The video card is acting up and is possibly failing. I would hook up the card to a different system to confirm the same. (Did you buy it from a reliable seller?)

Should the card work fine on a different system, the next suspect would be a low quality, underpowered PSU.

Please post your PC specs. (inc. the PSU).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

Do you mean 9800 GTX?

Did the stripes begin only when you installed the card?


----------



## rpglord (Jun 3, 2008)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.











my psu is an OCZ 80 PLUS 700W



gcavan said:


> Do you mean 9800 GTX?
> 
> Did the stripes begin only when you installed the card?


Yes 9800 gtx, no the stripes started after i was playing a game i think some weeks after i bought the card but the video card was used.

oh yeah now its giving me this messaged saying that the computer couldnt start the video card










tried to change the video board slot still no luck the red lines persists


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

try reinstalling the drivers

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## rpglord (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*



dai said:


> try reinstalling the drivers
> 
> in the device manager uninstall the video card
> reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> ...


im downloading the latest drivers
i will try that as soon as it finishes
thank you dai


----------



## rpglord (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

installed the latest drivers still no luck the computer couldnt recognized the video card so what i did was open the video card i looked inside to check if any component or diode was blunt i did a clean on it and spread more lube on the heat slates everything got back to normal after i did that lets see if it keep this way.

thanks for the help i come back if the problem persist


EDIT: UGHHH just after i posted this the damn lines come back i think i must say good bye to this video card and buy a new one


----------



## rpglord (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

its weird after i unistall the video drivers in secure mode the red lines go away... maybe im using the wrong drivers can anyone help me find the proper drivers for nvidia geforce gtx 9800 + ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

NVIDIA DRIVERS 285.58 WHQL

install by the method i gave you earlier


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

This is almost certainly an overheating issue. When you are in safe mode the standard windows drivers are used. I would suggest monitoring temps on the gpu and vram.


----------



## rpglord (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

i installed the nvidia forceware 295.51 and everything is working fine untill now no lines or freezes been playing league of legends i will try skyrim next wish me luck haha the good side is... if my computer turn into a giant bonfire i will invite all to cook marshmallow around it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: NVIDIA GTX 9800 red lines*

Glad to hear dai's knowledgeable recommendation resolved your issue.


----------

